# Pani 65VT30 vs. Sami PS64D8000



## xmaoo190 (Oct 20, 2011)

Thoughts? I'm a bit concerned about the rumors I've heard about the Samsung screen issues. :scratch:


----------



## leej (Jun 9, 2010)

Are you referring to the peeling? I just got my 64D8000, after looking and trying to decide between Sammy and Panny. I opted for the Sammy when the price that I found was so much less. Anywhere from 1000 to 1200 less, depending where I looked at the VT. I had to take advantage of the price at Fry's, hoping to have no screen issues. I got an August built model and have no screen issues, so far. I've been running it conatantly since Monday (about 3 days) and have seen none of the problems that have been reported. Of course, I am running at low birghtness and contrast, while breaking in. Some say that the filter material has been changed, reducing the peeling while making reflections a little worse, but I don't know how reliable that information is. I saw a poll on AVS showing that the percentages have dropped on sets built since June and later. It went from 20 + percent to 2.3 percent. I figgued it was worth the chance. Especially, when I figgure that many owners who look for such posts are havin the problem, while owners without problems aren't. 
I like that the Sammy weighs less, too.
As far as the compairson of the picture, I'm not able to see enough difference to pay much extra for either one. Some say that the Sammy is better while others like the VT. Have you seen the Value Electronics Shootout results? I really enjoyed it and found a lot of information. These two sets seem to be fairly close. 
Good luck on which ever you choose. I'm sure you'll enjoy it.


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

Very good advice Lee, especially where you referenced our shoot-out!  

I agree with everything you said, but for me I slightly prefer the VT30 for the deeper black level performance that the VT30 delivers. We sell a lot of both models and everyone is very happy with the performance of these excellent high-end TVs.

-Robert


----------



## tazz3 (Oct 26, 2011)

I would go with the vt30 great black levels and also panasonic fixed the fbr and samsung has not


----------



## dsskid (Aug 19, 2011)

The VT30 has better black levels, the D8000 plasma has better color accuracy (unless Panasonic comes through with the color decoder fix). 

If you want to save even more $$ without sacrificing picture quality, get the D7000. 

Identical picture with a few less bells & whistles.


----------



## leej (Jun 9, 2010)

I have to agree with this suggestion for the D7000. As long as internet, bells and whistles are not a priority, the 7000 is a very good choice. If cost had not been an issue, the VT would have been my first choice. 
As far as problems on the D8000, I have had none, so far and am very pleased.


----------



## xmaoo190 (Oct 20, 2011)

leej said:


> I have to agree with this suggestion for the D7000. As long as internet, bells and whistles are not a priority, the 7000 is a very good choice. If cost had not been an issue, the VT would have been my first choice.
> As far as problems on the D8000, I have had none, so far and am very pleased.


Because I don't need the screen until our new place is built in March/April this coming year I suspect I can wait for 5-6 months to let prices drop/stabilize a bit where the VT30 $ = Sami $. Unless I see a fantastic deal online during black friday/cyber Monday. raying:

The local Frys (as incompetent as the staff is there) has the Sami 8000 placed next to the VT30. I liked the black levels and overall picture quality on the VT30 better than the 8000, especially since I saw less glare on the Pani. Though I'm willing to spend just a little bit more for the VT30, I'm not ready for the nearly $1K price difference I'm seeing now.

Lets see where things stand in March/April.


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

Accurate observations. ^^ However, I don't see the price spread as much as $1k, maybe it's just the way that particular retailer prices the TVs.

-Robert


----------



## xmaoo190 (Oct 20, 2011)

Robert Zohn said:


> Accurate observations. ^^ However, I don't see the price spread as much as $1k, maybe it's just the way that particular retailer prices the TVs.
> 
> -Robert


That was the price spread at Mangolia A/V. They can't keep the Pani's in stock so they see no need to reduce the price. Frys was a bit less @ $500-$600.


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

xmaoo190, I agree with everything you said. At our company the spread is $500 and both brands are selling well with the edge to the Panasonic VT30. 

Nationwide we sell far more VT30s, but locally the VT30 outsells the D7000/D8000 by a smaller margin.

-Robert


----------



## slikk (Oct 5, 2011)

Robert, what about in an environment that was not completely dark? I don't watch a lot of tv during the day - except for sundays - and even at night, we have a light or two on. Would you prefer the d7000 then? Comparing the 59 to VT30 55 inch in that regard. Thank you!


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

I still favor Panasonic's VT30, because of the new Louver filter they integrated this year that helps maintain the panels brightness and deep black level in high ambient light conditions. 

The D7000 is a great TV and if your budget is limited I would suggest the D7000 over any other TV in its price range.

-Robert


----------



## xmaoo190 (Oct 20, 2011)

Robert Zohn said:


> I still favor Panasonic's VT30, because of the new Louver filter they integrated this year that helps maintain the panels brightness and deep black level in high ambient light conditions.
> 
> The D7000 is a great TV and if your budget is limited I would suggest the D7000 over any other TV in its price range.
> 
> -Robert


I completely agree. The D7 is a great deal, but if your budget allows, go for the VT30. I think it'll be better at handling glare and black levels in rooms you can't keep dark.


----------

